# كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى



## ginajoojoo (7 مارس 2008)

​ 
كل سنة وكلكو طيبين ..بركة صلوات وشفاعات البابا كيرلس تشملنا جميعا امين
الموضوع ده تجميع لكل الشرايط الموجوده فى المنتدى عن البابا كيرلس من رفع مجموعة من اعضاء المنتدى وليس رفعى الخاص​ 
1- شريط البابا ابويا
Side A
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999128/..._apoya__A.html​ 
Side B
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999113/...apoya___B.html ​ 
2- شريط البابا في قلبي​ 
Side A
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999210/...lby_SideA.html
Side B
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999179/...lby_SideB.html ​ 
3- شريط البابا معانا
Side A
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999226/...na_Side_A.html
side b
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999245/...na_Side_B.html ​ 
4- اولاد البابا
Side A
http://www.2shared.com/file/2000010/..._papa___A.html
side B
http://www.2shared.com/file/2000063/...l_papa_B_.html​ 
5- جوه المزار
Side A
http://www.2shared.com/file/2000096/...ar_Side_A.html​ 
Side B
http://www.2shared.com/file/2000125/...ar_Side_B.html​ 
6- شفيع الملايين
Side A
http://www.2shared.com/file/2000148/...ls_Side_A.html
Side B
http://www.2shared.com/file/2000171/...ls_Side_B.html​ 
7- مشتاق لزيارتك
الوجه الاول :
http://www.2shared.com/file/2005020/...tk_Side_A.html
الوجه التاني
http://www.2shared.com/file/2005066/...tk_Side_B.html​ 
8- موجود في قلوبنا
الوجه الاول
http://www.2shared.com/file/2005085/...na_Side_A.html
الوجه التاني
http://www.2shared.com/file/2005113/...bna_SideB.html​ 
9- قدوة حياتنا
http://www.2shared.com/file/2005662/.../__online.html​ 
10- ياراعينا يا بابا كيرلس​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/2011846/...___online.html​ 
"لينك الموضوع "​ 
11-شريط دموع البابا كيرلس
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42015&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%C7%C8%C7+%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3​ 
12-شريط شفيع عمرى لفريق صوت الرب
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28523&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%C7%C8%C7+%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3​ 
13-شريط دايما سهران -بولس ملاك وسامح عبيد واخرين
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29913&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%C7%C8%C7+%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3​ 
14-شريط القلب الطيب 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23185&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%C7%C8%C7+%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3​ 
15-شريط لما تزور
http://www.4shared.com/file/27572283/ccc83172/wwwshababchristiancom_____.html?s=1​ 
16-شريط حبيب الطلبة"معجزات وترانيم"
http://www.4shared.com/file/38024461/3f6c300a/wwwshababchristiancom_________.html?s=1​ 
17-++ذكريات الام ايرينى عن البابا كيرلس ++
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41376&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%C7%C8%C7+%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3​ 
18-مجموعة كبيرة من الترانيم المنفصلة عن البابا كيرلس
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41145&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%C7%C8%C7+%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3​ 
19-كلمات ترانيم البابا كيرلس
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38665&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%C7%C8%C7+%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3​ 
20-شريط اقبل الايادى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42213​ 
21-ذكريات الانبا فيلبس عن حياة ومعجزات البابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/4717828/50eb818d/_________.html?s=1​ 
22-صلاة بصوت البابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/20553088/5f45361f/___.html?s=1​ 
23-شريط معونة فى الطاحونة
وجه اول
http://www.4shared.com/file/27584511/5170359f/wwwshababchristiancom_______1.html?s=1
وجه تانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/27586439/c6567d93/wwwshababchristiancom_2______.html?s=1​ 
24-شريط البابا فى بيتنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/39733264/504e9232/___online.html?s=1​ 




​


----------



## ebnyasw3 (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*

ميرسي اوي بجد ........... ربنا يباركك


----------



## Meriamty (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*



اااااالله بجد موضوع جميل جداااا يا جينا

بركة البابا كيرلس وشفاعته تكون معاكى امين 




​


----------



## oesi no (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*

تم تثبيت الموضوع لمدة اسبوع 
كل سنه وانتو طيبين 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## zekis_zsa (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*



ebnyasw3 قال:


> ميرسي اوي بجد ........... ربنا يباركك



:smile01:smile01


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*



ebnyasw3 قال:


> ميرسي اوي بجد ........... ربنا يباركك



ميرسى يا ابن يسوع .. على مرورك ..ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*



Meriamty قال:


> اااااالله بجد موضوع جميل جداااا يا جينا
> 
> بركة البابا كيرلس وشفاعته تكون معاكى امين
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا قمر على تشجيعك الجميل .. واللى يستحق الشكر فعلا كل الاعضاء اللى رفعولنا الحاجات الحلوة دى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*



oesi_no قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع لمدة اسبوع
> كل سنه وانتو طيبين
> سلام ونعمه ​



تسلملنا ياجورج ..ربنا يخليك للقسم وماتغبش عنه ابدا
كل سنة وانت طيب..بركة وشفاعة البابا كيرلس تكون معاك دايما​


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*



zekis_zsa قال:


> :smile01:smile01



اهلا بيك يا zekis_zsa معانا فى المنتدى..ميرسى كتيير لمرورك
وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*

موضوع أكثر من هايل كعادتك. دا البابا كيرلس دا حبيبي وشفيعي وياما عمل معايا معجزات. ربنا يعوضك ويفرحك ويبارك في خدمتك.


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*

نورتنى يا باشا ..بركة البابا كيرلس حبيب الكل تكون معاك دايما يارب وتحفظك من كل شر
ومتنساش بقى توصيه على نتيجتى اليومين دول بما انه حبيبك اوى كده​


----------



## the_goodman (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*

مجهود رائع يا جينا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ranoon (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*

بجد مش عارفة اقول ايه عن الموضوع ده البابا كيرلس حبيبى 

ميرسى اووووووووووووووووووووى بجد اوووووووووى بس ممكن شريط البابا فى بيتنا 

لو ممكن يعنى و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*



the_goodman قال:


> مجهود رائع يا جينا
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



دا شرف ليا ياباشا ..نورتنى بجد
وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*



ranoon قال:


> بجد مش عارفة اقول ايه عن الموضوع ده البابا كيرلس حبيبى
> 
> ميرسى اووووووووووووووووووووى بجد اوووووووووى بس ممكن شريط البابا فى بيتنا
> 
> لو ممكن يعنى و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



لا شكر على واجب ياقمر..
وده شريط البابا فى بيتنا  منقووول   وتم اضافته للراس الموضوع 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## مسعد خليل (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*

*مجموعة جميلة ورائعة الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*



مسعد خليل قال:


> *مجموعة جميلة ورائعة الرب يبارك حياتك*



ميرسى يا مسعد لمرورك وزوقك..ربنا يبارك حياتك
على فكرة المقولة اللى فى توقيعك راااااائعة


> ان طلبنا الله فانه يظهر لنا واذا امسكنا به فانه يبقى معنا


----------



## مسعد خليل (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*

شكراااااااااااااااginajoojoo  لكلماتك الرقيقة وشكراااااااااااااا لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*

مرسى  اوى


----------



## ranoon (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كل شرايط البابا كيرلس الموجوده على المنتدى*

ميرسى كتييير يا جينا


----------



## keero (9 يناير 2009)

_it's a terrefic group of spiritual hymns,thank very much guys, may our lord and saviour jesus christ bless you all, plz remeber me in your prayers_


----------

